# Colour Coding Rub Strips



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Gang,

Just bought a Seat Leon in Red, but the rub strips on the doors ( glued on ) and the bumper strips ( removable ) are in black  Also they have a slight texture.


















I know they can be colour-coded, but I am not even going attempt DIY!

Can any body tell me what I should be explaining to the bodyshop what I am looking for. I.E in order for a good job? Smoothed, high build primer (?) etc.

Also although the bumper ones can be removed, i dont think the new paint will like be flexed back into the bumpers and with the door strips being glued on i dont fancy glueing back on. This means all rub strips will have to be painted in-situ.

Dont mind paying for top work, just want to know what to ask for etc etc.

p.s Picking up 17inch Cupra Wheels tommorow as I dont do 15's lol


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

I would just use it for my banger racing and not bother. The crack in your driveway concerns me more.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

J.D said:


> I would just use it for my banger racing and not bother. The crack in your driveway concerns me more.


What a totally retarded useless statement, and certaintly not the type of person I would want to associate myself with.

For a start, its not my driveway, secondly the car is for my wife, who is pregnant and I want her to have a safe car.

Unless you have anything remotely helpful to say then I would reccommend that you turn your computer off and go to bed.

I love the way people are so brave behind a computer. :lol:


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

There's a few muppets on here best just to ignore them and they go away.

I have colour coded black plastics before but wasn't overly happy with the result. The texture showed through. What about getting the correct colour coded parts from the brakers and having them painted. That would give you a factory finish.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Andy1983 said:


> There's a few muppets on here best just to ignore them and they go away.
> 
> I have colour coded black plastics before but wasn't overly happy with the result. The texture showed through. What about getting the correct colour coded parts from the brakers and having them painted. That would give you a factory finish.


When you say you have done it Andy, DIY with cans/guns or @ bodyshop?

I am not sure if SEAT ever did these colour coded as they were black on the Cupra's aswell , will have to check.

Thanks for your mature answer :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I sprayed my brother inlaws on his astra for him I did the following 

Sanded back using 80 grit sand paper 
Then primed using plastic primer 
Then a high build primer then sanded flat 
Then the colour and clear coat went over the top


The idea of bying the parts from a breakers yard is sound advice


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've done them with rattle cans. Acid etch primer then loads of high build primer. Then sand and finish. After a while the paint settled and the texture showed back through.

Maybe a better way would be to sand out the texture from the plastic first.

Have to ask though is it really worth it? Especially as the black strips will not get chipped when the mrs parks it to close to someone.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Andy1983 said:


> I've done them with rattle cans. Acid etch primer then loads of high build primer. Then sand and finish. After a while the paint settled and the texture showed back through.
> 
> Maybe a better way would be to sand out the texture from the plastic first.
> 
> Have to ask though is it really worth it? Especially as the black strips will not get chipped when the mrs parks it to close to someone.


As long as you use a good clear coat it should be fine


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

It wouldn't be that difficult (if you know what you're you're doing) to remove, smooth, prime, paint & replace - and any good bodyshop should understand what you're talking about.
However it maybe (???) easier/cheaper to find out if original replacement trims that are already smoothed are available .. and to get them coloured and then swapped over may work out cheaper.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

If I was closer Id spray them up for you :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Andy1983 said:


> I've done them with rattle cans. Acid etch primer then loads of high build primer. Then sand and finish. After a while the paint settled and the texture showed back through.
> 
> Maybe a better way would be to sand out the texture from the plastic first.
> 
> Have to ask though is it really worth it? Especially as the black strips will not get chipped when the mrs parks it to close to someone.


You wasted your money using acid etch, acid etch will only work on metal/metalic - plastic is impervious to acid.
The correct procedure would be sand back, plastic prime .. then prime, colour, lacquer.

And yes it would be worth it - there are loads of cars with (original) colour coded strips out there ... they may get chipped - but then your door, bonnet or whatever might also get chipped ..... so why not colour the rubbing strips?


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

The above is correct I was half asleep when I wrote that last night and mixed up products. Plastic primer for your black plastic bits, acid etch is what I used on grp.


----------

